# Elephant ear betta



## jeano (Jul 1, 2013)

I saw the most lovely EE betta and I think I have my family talked into getting it:shock: Is there anything different required for this type of betta? I read somewhere, but can't find it, that because of the heavy finnage they don't like as much space. Would a 5 gallon be okay. Any other tips?


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

From what I understand, but I could be wrong, they don't swim as well. I think a 5 gallon should be fine provided that any filter you install has a low or weak current.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I never had elephant ear betta but i bought it for my friend. He has him for about a year and really doesn't do anything differently. So i don't think that you need to do anything differently. 
Filters not necessity for bettas , especially if your tank is less then 5 gall. Just need to do regular water changes if your tank is not cycled.

Clean water , good quality food is always the best for bettas.

Do you need any hint on the water changes or betta food? Or cycling?


----------



## jeano (Jul 1, 2013)

I have 2 other male betta's in a divided 10 gallon. A 3 month old baby in a 2 gallon! Both tanks are heavily planted. I use NLS and Omega One pellets as the staple diet. I occasionally supplement with frozen brine shrimp and blood worms. Use prime for conditioner, stress coat in my 10g at the moment for an unfortunate jumping incident and fight, vitachem, flourish comprehensive and tabs for fertilizer! Both tanks have filters that are baffled, heaters(10g kept at 80, 2g kept at 84). Am I missing anything? Oh, and water changes are done everyother day, 50 percent on both tanks at the moment. I monitor the water parameters daily with apt master test kit.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have multiple ee bettas and ear care is no different then a normal betta. They swim just as much and they don't mind a gentle filter.


----------



## jeano (Jul 1, 2013)

Thinking of getting a sponge filter for this tank. I have never used one before. Anything I should know?


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

I think you taking a pretty good care of your betta I never had baby betta, is it necessary to keep water 84*. I like to keep at about 76-78* The warmer is the water -more chance for infection. 
Also recommendations for the 10 gall is 50% weekly water changes just like you doing , but since you have 2 bettas in the tank you can do a few additional water change like 25% in the middle of the week. And always rinse/swish filter media in the tank water
Oops didn't see your reply , i am going to give you the link about sponge filter, i ll be back


----------



## jeano (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks sunlight. I'm actually doing 50 percent every other day on the 10g due to fin damage.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=126530

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114575


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

With clean water and you adding stress coat for healing fins should heal hopefully without infection. If you will think they have infection you always can try conservative method like aquarium salt. But only if they will get worse though. Let us know if you need any instructions on how to use aquarium salt if you ever have to


----------



## kimt (Mar 5, 2013)

I have one EE and he loves space to swim! He just doesn't care for a filter. He is in a divided 10 gallon and the filter is on the other side with a betta who doesn't mind the filter. He was so happy when I moved him into the 10g from a 2g!


----------



## jeano (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you sunlight for the link to the sponge filter! Appreciate all your help.


----------

